# Unable to Respond/Post in P&G forum



## matt01 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello,

I have been away for a bit, so maybe I missed something, but it seems that I am unable to do anything in the Politics and Government forum. I get the following rules when I go into the forum:

Posting Rules 
You may not post new threads
You may not post replies
You may not post attachments
You may edit your posts


----------



## Barnpreacher (Feb 15, 2008)

matthew said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have been away for a bit, so maybe I missed something, but it seems that I am unable to do anything in the Politics and Government forum. I get the following rules when I go into the forum:
> 
> ...



I believe that forum has been temporarily suspended for the time being.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Feb 15, 2008)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f103/politics-government-forum-closed-time-being-29235/


----------



## matt01 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks. I don't go into the coffee shed, so I would've never known.


----------

